# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Stiphodon atropurpureus

## aqualifestyle34

Other topic stiphodon : http://www.aqualifestyle-france.com/...e-on-stiphodon

I like sharing  :Wink: 

bye 

tyty

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi,

The stiphodon atropurpureus seems to be a lot at home, from the color it shows. Have you guys attempt to spawn them? I would love to see pictures of their young. They are very beautiful & presents breeding opportunities for hardcore goby fans. We have had our occasional shipments in some of our LFS here but they are usually misidentified & becomes a real problem for aquarists who are interested in breeding them, especially since stiphodons are difficult to identify when they are stressful. 

regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## aqualifestyle34

yes my stiphodons go very well, only I have not found a female stiphodon.
It's hard for me because I help a wholesaler discover stiphodons but no luck for me the stores do not order At this wholesaler.
I'll try to find it, otherwise it will probably be mid September.

If you have pictures of sitphodons, I want to see them and I could be identified.
Friendship of France
tyrano34

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi Heiko,

Sorry, I don't have any photos of these stiphodons. I kept them briefly but not anymore. They are very interesting gobies but alas, without any proper identification & the lack of females/mismatched females forced me to abandon the idea of breeding them. Breeding stocks of stiphodons are hard to come by & it comes down a lot to luck. (so breed them if you manage to acquire any breeding pair(s) of stiphodon species, I think all of them are drop dead gorgeous)

Alas, I found a japanese goby website which might be helpful to you in species identification. 

http://island.geocities.jp/churamizu/sakanarisuto.html

Sorry if I'm not of any help.  :Sad: 

regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## Phineasborg

are these available in Singapore? i would love to lay my hands on some of these.  :Smile:

----------


## Shi Xuan

> are these available in Singapore? i would love to lay my hands on some of these.


Stiphodon atropurpureus, otherwise blue neon goby are getting plentiful in the LFS. My last visit a week ago to Green Chapter saw quite a few of these buggers in one of their tanks. It will be best if you can check them out soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Phineasborg

I didn't know they are plentiful. never seen them.  :Smile: 
just called them - they are out of stock. 

thanks bro

----------


## Shi Xuan

That's odd. I went down this afternoon & manage to spot a few of them in one of the tanks at the lowest tier of the rack in GC, if my eyes are sharp enough.

----------


## aqualifestyle34

Good evening everyone, I seek for pictures of female Stiphodon.

This topic explains why I seek for pictures of female Stiphodon: http://www.aqualifestyle-france.com/...phodon-females

----------


## vic_tan0911

hi bro
can you tell me where i can this on LFS?

----------


## aqualifestyle34

Sorry but I do not understand your question.

Friendship of France

----------


## vic_tan0911

> Sorry but I do not understand your question.
> 
> Friendship of France



oh sorry... i looking for : Stiphodon atropurpureus may i know where i can buy it at local fish shop? thanks

----------


## aqualifestyle34

Sorry for the delay.


My fish come from three wholesalers.

French : http://www.estalens.fr/

Dutch : https://www.ruinemans.com/

Germany : http://www.aquariumglaser.de/en/

You can find their publication on facebook, if you want to see the arrivals.

----------


## aqualifestyle34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4rWtJZqpE
This year, I lost my Stiphodon atropurpureus couple :'( , but I still have my oldest Stiphodon (semoni, ornatus), I've had these gobies for a long time.

----------

